# DIY toilet seal help



## cda (Dec 13, 2015)

I think my toilet seal needs to be replaced,,, never done one before.

Looking at these two products,,

Any pros / cons ,, advice????

http://m.lowes.com/pd/Sani-Seal-Wax-Free-Gasket-Wax-Ring/4650525

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Fluidmaster-Better-Than-Wax-Universal-Toilet-Seal-7530P24/205762183


----------



## north star (Dec 13, 2015)

*# ~ # ~ #*

Does your existing application have a wax ring ?

Do you want to use something other than a wax ring ?

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *# ~ # ~ #*Does your existing application have a wax ring ?
> 
> Do you want to use something other than a wax ring ?
> 
> *# ~ # ~ #*


Never installed a toilet

And I read these are easier to install and not supposed to leak


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't mean to be a turd but you should take your question to a DIY forum.


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2015)

But the toilet experts are here,

Figured someone has seen these seals and has an opinion


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 13, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Never installed a toilet And I read these are easier to install and not supposed to leak


The Titanic wasn't supposed to leak either.

Use the tall wax rings, new flange if it's sheetmetal and rotates, new flange bolts. Be happy.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2015)

LoL.. I didn't look at who the poster was until now.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 14, 2015)

I second Brent but get wax ring with horn.

I've pulled plenty of toilets and wax was never dried out, the main reason wax rings fail IMO is incorrect install. Rocking the toilet back and forth while setting. When you set it gently apply even pressure so it settles straight down...


----------



## Keystone (Dec 14, 2015)

And don't skimp on the cheap thin toilet boltsets or you may have a crappy experience.   Purchase the thicker set...


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> LoL.. I didn't look at who the poster was until now.


That's all right I garner abuse from all over.


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2015)

The other reason I looked at the non wax seals, is they are supposed to be good if surface is uneven.

Which is what I have, the toilet rocks very slightly


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 14, 2015)

> Which is what I have, the toilet rocks very slightly


You could shim it after you replace the wax ring or better yet level the floor under the toilet.


----------



## JPohling (Dec 14, 2015)

I believe the wax rings seal better than anything out there.  but eliminate the rocking.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 14, 2015)

To eliminate the rocking, get some white tile wedges. Pull the toilet tight with the bolts, then run maybe 6 or so shims under the toilet to the floor. Trim the back with a utility knife past the radius on the bottom of the toilet. Then caulk the gap with tub caulk. Use a wet finger for a pro level caulk master finish. Leave it be for a day and the rocking wil be gone.

How you get a wet finger is up to you.

Brent.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Excuse me, but what the hell's going on out here?

Well, cda's scared because his eyelids are jammed and his old man's here. We need a live... is it a live rooster?

We need a live rooster to take the curse off mtlogcabin's glove and nobody seems to know what to get MASSDRIVER or ICE for their wedding present.

Is that about right?

We're dealing with a lot of CRAP.

Okay, well, uh... candlesticks always make a nice gift, and uh, maybe you could find out where ICE's registered and maybe a place-setting or maybe a silverware pattern. Okay, let's get two! Go get 'em.

pc1


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but what the hell's going on out here?Well, cda's scared because his eyelids are jammed and his old man's here. We need a live... is it a live rooster?
> 
> We need a live rooster to take the curse off mtlogcabin's glove and nobody seems to know what to get MASSDRIVER or ICE for their wedding present.
> 
> ...


""" did you really think I was going to help you ??"""


----------



## north star (Dec 14, 2015)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*



Well as long as we're still offering up suggestions,

...**cda** I have used the type of wax toilet ring

& attached flange in the picture..........It is a Fluidmaster

7516 Model.







I have never had any problems installing them or

with their long term use........For them to last a

long time, the key is to install them as evenly as

you can against the flooring surface, and then

have someone sit on the toilet after it has been

installed over the floor flange.......This assists in

applying pressure onto the wax ring to ensure a

good seal..........Because you have a slightly

uneven flooring surface underneath the toilet

itself, ...then;  as others have suggested, you

will need to install plastic shims where needed

to level the toilet.......Something that won't rot

and deteriorate over time.............And "Yes", ...do

use the thicker type of brass bolts for

anchoring the toilet to the toilet flange.

I have changed out a few toilets & wax rings,

and have never had any problems........My

biggest concern in this type of project, was

the lifting of the toilet and re-installing them

by myself........They aren't light, and they

do still have some water in the throat of the

toilet that will need to be dumped out; usually

in a nearby bathtub, else that water can go

all over the floor.

If you still need some assistance, send

me a PM.     

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## ICE (Dec 14, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but what the hell's going on out here?Well, cda's scared because his eyelids are jammed and his old man's here. We need a live... is it a live rooster?
> 
> We need a live rooster to take the curse off mtlogcabin's glove and nobody seems to know what to get MASSDRIVER or ICE for their wedding present.
> 
> ...


Any BMW dealer.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 14, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but what the hell's going on out here?Well, cda's scared because his eyelids are jammed and his old man's here. We need a live... is it a live rooster?
> 
> We need a live rooster to take the curse off mtlogcabin's glove and nobody seems to know what to get MASSDRIVER or ICE for their wedding present.
> 
> ...


Cool. A full on metrosexual meltdown.

Always fun too see.  

B


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mass,

I was called a metrosexual the other day by the morning cafe waitress, She's into cowboys and big trucks. I wasn't sure but I don't think she was pimpin me.

Definition of a metrosexual: a heterosexual, usually urban male who pays much attention to his personal appearance and cultivates an upscale lifestyle

more like your typical city employee that has to communicate with the public, and other professionals but would rather be fishing or swinging a framing hatchet or using a gun nailer.

cda I'd use the big wax with the collar myself if that helps!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 18, 2015)

cda,

Just viewed an HGTV episode, little house with around 600 sf. in Kentucky, it had a paint bucket with a toilet seat over it located in the kitchen.

Reminds me of the framing days, bucket minus the toilet seat!

Oooo...


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh for the simple days


----------

